# [Eclipse] Falsche Formatierung beim Punktoperator



## Pithecanthropus (17. Okt 2009)

nabend.

Eclipse weigert sich hartnäckig richtig zu formatieren:


```
...
} 
else if (k.equals("t")) 
{
			s
					.soundAbspielen("sound.mp3");
...
```

weiß jmd. eine Möglichkeit wie das s und .sound... wieder richtig formatiert werden können. Ich kann in den Einstellungen die passende Option dafür nicht finden.


----------



## musiKk (18. Okt 2009)

Das sollte nur auftreten, wenn die Zeilen länger als 80 Zeichen (oder wie auch immer die Zeilenlänge definiert wurde) ist. Soweit ich weiß, ist das ein schlechtes Verhalten des Formatters, welches es schon lange gibt und bisher nicht gefixt wurde.


----------



## Pithecanthropus (19. Okt 2009)

achso.. einfach die Zeilenlänge ändern. Danke. 

(wobei schlechtes Verhalten würde ich nicht sagen: Wenn man sagt man will 80 Zeichen, dann liefert der Editor 80 Zeichen und nicht 87.)


----------



## musiKk (19. Okt 2009)

Ne. Wenn die Zeile über 80 Zeichen geht, wird nach dem Punkt ein Umbruch eingeführt und zwei Tabs eingerückt. Wenn der Variablenname (wie in Deinem Beispiel) kürzer als 2 Tabs ist, geht Platz verloren und es sieht ziemlich hässlich aus. Mal als Beispiel:

```
kurz.methode("adfasdfasdfaasdasdffaasdfasdfasdfasdfsasdfasdfasdfasdfsa");
einRechtLangerName.methode("asdfaadfasdfasdfasdfasdfasfasdfasfasfdasfa");
```
Das in einer Methode mit Tabweite von vier Zeichen (damit sind beide Zeilen 81 Zeichen lang) wird mit Standardeinstellungen formatiert zu

```
kurz
		.methode("adfasdfasdfaasdasdffaasdfasdfasdfasdfsasdfasdfasdfasdfsa");
einRechtLangerName
		.methode("asdfaadfasdfasdfasdfasdfasfasdfasfasfdasfa");
```
Beim langen Namen seh ich das ein, aber beim kurzen entsteht eine Lücke.


----------

